# Concrete Finisher needed for small job



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a concrete finisher to place and finish an 8yd slab. This is a simple job (no forming, rebar). I am looking for someone needing a little money as a side job.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i was a sales rep at sherwin williams and a good guy is jason at Big Surfaces if you have not had it done yet.his number is 207-2054. he does acid stain splatter coats and stencils ect...


----------

